# Indexing spark plugs



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

on a high HP 8 cylinder hot rod @ the dyno you mught notice a difference , but in a kicker outboard i doubt youll notice any improvement in idle.

its a 2 stroke....... go fishing  


:-?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi658MThS9o

indexing does tweak any motor......probably not a difference like anytide stated...can't hurt


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Crap ! Cat is out of the Bag ... LOL


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

H'mmmm, I think I've found a small problem with this concept










how would you index a gapless plug?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks Mr. D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Funny thing ...

2 Identical Mercs one has factory Gapless other does not wonder if plugs are  interchangeable between the motors and why or why not ...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Funny thing ...
> 
> 2 Identical Mercs  one has factory Gapless other does not  wonder if plugs are  interchangeable between the motors and why or why not ...


Some indentical motors are not indentitcal when indentified with the seriel number, due to mid year model changes and where it was originally being shipped to. Example a 50 Mercury motor being shipped to Colorado, Canada, and florida would have had different jets, timming, and spark plugs due to the altitude of Colorado and the extreme cold temps of Canada, we use to have to rejet and set the timming on all the motors we use to get from Canada. 

All new direct injected two strokes, HPDi, Optimax, and Etechs all need to have their plugs indexed and yes it does make a big difference, a carbed or efi 2 stroke will see no benefit of indexing. 

Creek


----------

